# Saving sub plate surface



## toolznthings (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi All,

Just made a new sub plate for my mill to fixture a part to mill the outside contour, but did not want to cut into the new plate. Part needed to set flat so I applied "formica" counter top material with double side tape in the area I was going to cut. The thickness of the material is very uniform within a .001" or .002 at the worst. I just cut deep enough to finish the sides of the part. Held up fine using spray mist.  Saved the surface for another day. 

Brian


----------

